# Chrome undercarriage



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

*These questions are for the car owners with chrome undercarriage: *
What are your views on chrome undercarriage? Is it all what it is made out to be? I ask because it seems like chrome undercarriage, no matter what, rusts and is hard to keep looking good. If one doesn't ride in the rain at all, can he still expect it? Share some of your experiences with chrome undies


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

You may want to give you location. Your local year round weather conditions will play a major factor.


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2011, 08:55 AM~20021048
> *You may want to give you location. Your local year round weather conditions will play a major factor.
> *


North Texas. (DFW)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ive had a couple cars with chrome. 1 car with 4000 dollar chrome and a couple with 1500 dollar chrome. my experiece is you get what u pay for. but if the car is going to be driven. i mean freeway driven , regularly. i cant see spending more than 2000 on chrome. after a while it will all look like shit if the car is driven at all. spring pockets will chip, deep cups will chip. its nice to have, but keep in mind alot of those magazine cars with chrome and paint dont get driven.


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2011, 09:30 AM~20021195
> *ive had a couple cars with chrome.  1 car with 4000 dollar chrome and a couple with 1500 dollar chrome.  my experiece is  you get what u pay for.  but if the car is going to be driven. i mean freeway driven , regularly. i cant see spending more than 2000 on chrome.    after a while it will all look like shit if the car is driven at all.  spring pockets will chip, deep cups will chip. its nice to have,  but keep in mind alot of those magazine cars with chrome and paint dont get driven.
> *


Thanks for your input. Any one else?


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

chips happen! its a lot of cleaning! and some times that gets old! some times i would spray wd40 on my chrome when the car would be parked for a while, it helps, but rust always finds a way to show up.If you like the look go for it, but if you one to get lazy on the cleaning forget it!  my .02


----------



## speedyshowtime (Jun 3, 2009)

X2 LOOKS NICE BUT GETS NASTY WITH THE HIGH TEMPERATURE MOTOR HEAT AND ROAD USE
SAME WITH THE POLISHED ALUMINUM


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2011, 08:30 AM~20021195
> *ive had a couple cars with chrome.  1 car with 4000 dollar chrome and a couple with 1500 dollar chrome.  my experiece is  you get what u pay for.  but if the car is going to be driven. i mean freeway driven , regularly. i cant see spending more than 2000 on chrome.    after a while it will all look like shit if the car is driven at all.  spring pockets will chip, deep cups will chip. its nice to have,  but keep in mind alot of those magazine cars with chrome and paint dont get driven.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pesco 64_@Mar 5 2011, 09:58 AM~20021067
> *North Texas. (DFW)
> *


north texas here. with us its mandatory to have a full chrome undercarriage in our chapter because we strive to stand out and we all got street cars. it just takes lots of cleaning. if u have bullshit chrome plating it won't last forever but a good chromer will hold up even on a daily.


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

you get what you pay for is right homies, there is no lie about that. i was thinking of going black chrome powder coat on my ride, but then it's the same issues all over again, chips, fading, scrapes regular wear and tear as expected. 

bottom line is that if you chrome eventually you will have to rechrome for powder coat you will have repowdercoat, i dont mean eventually like in 10 years like 3-5 max, if only driven on sundays or around your town on occasion, facts of life homies....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2011, 11:57 AM~20021612
> *north texas here. with us its mandatory to have a full chrome undercarriage in our chapter because we strive to stand out and we all got street cars. it just takes lots of cleaning. if u have bullshit chrome plating it won't last forever but a good chromer will hold up even on a daily.
> *



I hear ya...chrome is a must in my club also. :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2011, 01:57 PM~20021612
> *north texas here. with us its mandatory to have a full chrome undercarriage in our chapter because we strive to stand out and we all got street cars. it just takes lots of cleaning. if u have bullshit chrome plating it won't last forever but a good chromer will hold up even on a daily.
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Shit, I have a hard time keeping my semi chrome engine bay clean on my daily. I cant imagine having to keep up a chrome undercarriage.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I really don't care cause I'm a lowrider and when I park my car I lay it on the ground so if you wanna crall under my car to see the undercarriage have at it..
But to each his own, I wash my undercarriage about 2 twice a month, I mean I get under my car and scrub it.. No chrome, I've got powder coated frame and flaked out suspension..

just my 2cent


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 5 2011, 12:27 PM~20021779
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


i love seeing a car mashing down the highway locked up at drive height, chromed out A arrms and rear end gleaming. that's what i always loved about lowriders even before i ever had one.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 5 2011, 03:36 PM~20022685
> *I really don't care cause I'm a lowrider and when I park my car I lay it on the ground so if you wanna crall under my car to see the undercarriage have at it..
> But to each his own, I wash my undercarriage about 2 twice a month, I mean I get under my car and scrub it.. No chrome, I've got powder coated frame and flaked out suspension..
> 
> ...


Im a lowrider to.and when im parked Im layed down also....But when its time to go the chrome comes out to play its a nice feeling. :biggrin:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2011, 04:24 PM~20023210
> *i love seeing a car mashing down the highway locked up at drive height, chromed out A arrms and rear end gleaming. that's what i always loved about lowriders even before i ever had one.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: but then we clean it 1 day every few weeks aint nonthing what else we going 2 do watch tv ill,d rather wash n polish my ride :yes:  :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2011, 09:30 AM~20021195
> *ive had a couple cars with chrome.  1 car with 4000 dollar chrome and a couple with 1500 dollar chrome.  my experiece is  you get what u pay for.  but if the car is going to be driven. i mean freeway driven , regularly. i cant see spending more than 2000 on chrome.    after a while it will all look like shit if the car is driven at all.  spring pockets will chip, deep cups will chip. its nice to have,  but keep in mind alot of those magazine cars with chrome and paint dont get driven.
> *



X2


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the input fellas. It looks like black powder coating is the way to go. I figured if I would do chrome undies, I would do just the front suspension and powder coat the rear because I love the layed out look and face up ass down... I've never liked seeing lowriders "locked up" parked or in motion. So how long is powder coating expected to last on undercarriage since it is more durable?


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

CLEAN LOWS ARE ALL HIGH MAINTENANCE PRETTY MUCH I THINK. THE SAME ATTENTION YOU PUT INTO CHROME SHOULD BE PUT TOWARDS THE REST OF YOUR RIDE!! IF YOU GOT THE CASH IT WOULDN'T HURT TO GIVE IT A TRY HOMIE....GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pesco 64_@Mar 5 2011, 07:25 PM~20023800
> *Thanks for all the input fellas. It looks like black powder coating is the way to go. I figured if I would do chrome undies, I would do just the front suspension and powder coat the rear because I love the layed out look and face up ass down... I've never liked seeing lowriders "locked up" parked or in motion. So how long is powder coating expected to last on undercarriage since it is more durable?
> *


its a fact that once u getflying down 635 you gonna lock that bitch up mayne :biggrin: why not do a combination of a little chrome and a little powder coating.


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2011, 08:05 PM~20024324
> *its a fact that once u getflying down  635 you gonna lock that bitch up mayne :biggrin: why not do a combination of a little chrome and a little powder coating.
> *


Most people like the high lock up but in my opinion, it's ugly and... just not *low*rider. I'll just go with the powder coating. I don't mind spending the money on chrome but at the price it is, I want want it to stay looking good for a while.


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

I have always wanted chrome undies and I finally got them and I cant stop chromin stuff... Mine is a driver but you have to clean it...I say if you want chrome get it and take pride in your ride.... when u get out of your low u proably have a microfiber with u and u wipe down the paint well just do it all....have fun stay chrome....

Also a powerball and some chrome polish once a week will do wonders for u.....


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2011, 08:30 AM~20021195
> *ive had a couple cars with chrome.  1 car with 4000 dollar chrome and a couple with 1500 dollar chrome.  my experiece is  you get what u pay for.  but if the car is going to be driven. i mean freeway driven , regularly. i cant see spending more than 2000 on chrome.    after a while it will all look like shit if the car is driven at all.  spring pockets will chip, deep cups will chip. its nice to have,  but keep in mind alot of those magazine cars with chrome and paint dont get driven.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2011, 07:24 PM~20023210
> *i love seeing a car mashing down the highway locked up at drive height, chromed out A arrms and rear end gleaming. that's what i always loved about lowriders even before i ever had one.
> *



WHEN I START BUILDING MY WAGON IT WILL HAVE FULL CHROME UNDIES


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pesco 64_@Mar 5 2011, 09:47 PM~20024633
> *Most people like the high lock up but in my opinion, it's ugly and... just not lowrider. I'll just go with the powder coating. I don't mind spending the money on chrome but at the price it is, I want want it to stay looking good for a while.
> *


I never said anything about high lock up that shits gross. i said lock up at normal freeway cruise height.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 6 2011, 03:52 PM~20028580
> *I never said anything about high lock up that shits gross. i said lock up at normal freeway cruise height.
> *



:barf: :sprint:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

FUC DAT!!!! and a bunch of takin off parts ta clean...cuz thats wut i'd do,take off each part ta clean and by then my fukin day and weekend is wasted,i dnt knoc chrome undies so dnt get it twitted cuz if i had the time i would,the moneys no problem.just clean and paint fa longevity and drive wen needed,...............and keep it pamperd wit no passifier=trailor :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Mar 7 2011, 03:03 PM~20036185
> *FUC DAT!!!! and a bunch of takin off parts ta clean...cuz thats wut i'd do,take off each part ta clean and by then my fukin day and weekend is wasted,i dnt knoc chrome undies so dnt get it twitted cuz if i had the time i would,the moneys no problem.just clean and paint fa longevity and drive wen needed,...............and keep it pamperd wit no passifier=trailor :biggrin:
> *



say that again...In english please.....





brb gotta go shine on my chrome undercarriage.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

I HEARD ALLOT OF HOMIE CLEAR COAT THEIR CHROME TO MAKE IT LAST. TRUE?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 7 2011, 04:06 PM~20036982
> *say that again...In english please.....
> brb gotta go shine on my chrome undercarriage.
> *


here we go agin! no need ta battle...the topic is about chrome or no, my two cents is what u claim to not undastand...lol its koo ....no ones perfect! dnt expect u ta b.....shine it good playa......just wont b me :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Mar 7 2011, 04:44 PM~20037224
> *I HEARD  ALLOT OF HOMIE CLEAR COAT THEIR CHROME TO MAKE IT LAST. TRUE?
> *


me too, heard tha same


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Mar 7 2011, 09:04 PM~20038845
> *here we go agin! no need ta battle...the topic is about chrome or no, my two cents is what u claim to not undastand...lol its koo ....no ones perfect! dnt expect u ta b.....shine it good playa......just wont b me :biggrin:
> *


You know Im always messing with you because your spelling is wack..


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 7 2011, 08:06 PM~20038862
> *You know Im always messing with you because your spelling is wack..
> *


oh i can spell i just choose ta wear boxers and not speedos, so theses nutz can hang,did'nt know it was a spelling b lomieh,..thought it was opions.but it's cool your all good in my hood,i guess u understood it pretty good since u was able ta nit pic it and quote it :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Mar 7 2011, 05:44 PM~20037224
> *I HEARD  ALLOT OF HOMIE CLEAR COAT THEIR CHROME TO MAKE IT LAST. TRUE?
> *


I dont see how that would do any good because chrome would have to be scuffed down for the clear to stick to it or it would just flake off. Unless you are talking about powder coating but even still, by the time you were to pay to have it clear powder coating on top, u should just have a good chrome triple plate that shit and be done. Unless you got a booty ass low budget chrome shop then your chrome will last.



















this is my normal street or freeway drive height


----------



## STAYLOWc.c. (Mar 2, 2011)

I know we've all heard the expression,
"Less is more"
its very true.
my undercarrrage will always be spotless and blacker than black. the only stuff i chrome is the areas i want to stand out. like inner and outer tie rods.
upper and lower arms, engine and tranny pan and steel braided hose for my front strokes and thats it. 
my booty is always laid to the floor, cause if i do chrome the axle, then i have to chrome the drive line and trailing arms.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2011, 12:03 AM~20039714
> *I dont see how that would do any good because chrome would have to be scuffed down for the clear to stick to it or it would just flake off. Unless you are talking about powder coating but even still, by the time you were to pay to have it clear powder coating on top, u should just have a good chrome triple plate that shit and be done. Unless you got a booty ass low budget chrome shop then your chrome will last.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks like some white trash :wow:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pesco 64_@Mar 5 2011, 05:25 PM~20023800
> *Thanks for all the input fellas. It looks like black powder coating is the way to go. I figured if I would do chrome undies, I would do just the front suspension and powder coat the rear because I love the layed out look and face up ass down... I've never liked seeing lowriders "locked up" parked or in motion. So how long is powder coating expected to last on undercarriage since it is more durable?
> *


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Ive never had chrome undercarriage myself but Ive always told myself the day I chrome out the undercarriage is the day I have a Lift in my garage cuz Im to old to be laying on the ground under the car just to clean every weekend If I had a setup like this then I would go Chrome Crazy :biggrin: *


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 9 2011, 08:44 AM~20049717
> *Ive never had chrome undercarriage myself but Ive always told myself the day I chrome out the undercarriage is the day I have a Lift in my garage cuz Im to old to be laying on the ground under the car just to clean every weekend If I had a setup like this then I would go Chrome Crazy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

in order to have a chrome under carriage you have to have patience and time to get under there and clean it so your chrome will last 3 times a year i clean it with blue magic and my chrome still looks good after almost 8 years, true i dont drive it all the time but you have to maintain it and true there is a DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 2000 CHROME COMPARE TO 4000 so if you have patience and time chrome is the way to go if not powdercoat it that way you can abuse it and not worry about cleaning it or scratching it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

even powdercoating loses its shine after a while. It starts out shiney as fuck but in about 7 to 8 months it dulls down a bit.


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2011, 09:05 PM~20062577
> *even powdercoating loses its shine after a while. It starts out shiney as fuck but in about 7 to 8 months it dulls down a bit.
> *


true but wont rust like chrome even if you dont do anything to it


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2011, 07:05 PM~20062577
> *even powdercoating loses its shine after a while. It starts out shiney as fuck but in about 7 to 8 months it dulls down a bit.
> *


Lowriders that are driven period, fade some way or another. It's just how much you can prevent the fading and chipping. If you chip it... fix it... freeway rip it... freeway rip the run rizzle niggi!


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

I would never chrome out my undercarriage again. Its a waste of money, time, and value. I will however have it powder coated black though


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 11 2011, 07:37 AM~20066386
> *Lowriders that are driven period, fade some way or another. It's just how much you can prevent the fading and chipping. If you chip it... fix it... freeway rip it... freeway rip the run rizzle niggi!
> *


real shit :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2011, 01:03 AM~20039714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna fuck dat white girl right durrr. :boink:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

ITS A MUST HAVE FULL CHROME UNDIES N R CLUB GOODTIMES WE SET THE BAR HI :0 :0


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

If you get the CHEAP chrome, you are going to be a slave to it because it will rust in no time. you have to get the triple plated chrome (witch cost triple) so you can rest easy and not worry so much about your chrome.

I have my undercarrage chrome from the late 90's that was triple plated, and it holds it own to this day. And I had some chome done down south, and it looks no were near the chrome form the late 90's. And more so, if Im not on top of it (A Slave) its starts rusting. I knew better BUT, I thought since I was on a budget with the car, I thought about paying less and SHOT MYSELF IN THE FOOT!!!

Thats my .02 cents


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

I had cheap chrome on my monte and it was fine for a street car. Still looked nice cleaned up even after a few years but it was starting to pit and chip in a few little spots. I would agree if your planning on holding onto the car for 10 years + go with triple plate.


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 14 2011, 12:26 PM~20337680
> *If you get the CHEAP chrome, you are going to be a slave to it because it will rust in no time. you have to get the triple plated chrome (witch cost triple)  so you can rest easy and not worry so much about your chrome.
> 
> I have my undercarrage chrome from the late 90's that was triple plated, and it holds it own to this day. And I had some chome done down south, and it looks no were near the chrome form the late 90's. And more so, if Im not on top of it (A Slave) its starts rusting. I knew better BUT, I thought since I was on a budget with the car, I thought about paying less and SHOT MYSELF IN THE FOOT!!!
> ...


----------



## ceez6d5 (Aug 27, 2007)

CHROME WONT GET YOU HOME


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ceez6d5_@Apr 15 2011, 11:00 AM~20345826
> *CHROME WONT GET YOU HOME
> *


*Thats what 'WE' Class A Drivers say everyday!! But, it sure looks Good Going Down the Road :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Mar 10 2011, 06:05 PM~20062135
> *in order to have a chrome under carriage you have to have patience and time to get under there and clean it so your chrome will last  3 times a year i clean it with blue magic and my chrome still looks good after almost 8 years, true i dont drive it all the time but you have to maintain it and true there is a DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 2000 CHROME COMPARE TO 4000 so if you have patience and time chrome is the way to go if not powdercoat it that way you can abuse it  and not worry about cleaning it or scratching it
> *


 the problem with chrome is the epa is not letting shops chrome like the old days so most shops skip the copper coat wich makes the difference.they just do nickel only it looks ok but its not like the chrome of the old days.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

....are u at work,? or out on your grind, or just plain broke and find find urself putting piece's together?....(dosent matter)., are you breaking shit?..is your lowrider fukin up ur family,? are you thinking of a piston pump other than the lac of food in your fridge? and all's u can think about is a day and tyme for electricty and to hear the sound of that switch, that movement, that quicness, that softness, that tenderness....(interior )..,that chrome, that power, that skin tone...(paint ) them d'z, them tires,them bumpers,ect....... Then come on over to switchez anonymous....!!!! all are welcome...chippers, hoppers, teeter tott's, trailor hoe'z, and even bikes. lady's, hood ratt'z, gentlemen, thugs, gangstaz,and even haters !!! and by all means share and learn from the addictions of others....."and get a kic out of some of this shit!"....... agin that's switchez anonymous, where all are welcome.our intructers will help u get through your addiction guaranteed or no come bak!!!!. switche'z anonymous....brought to u by 13 inch rusty d'z and elca with no more switch box....


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 14 2011, 09:26 AM~20337680
> *If you get the CHEAP chrome, you are going to be a slave to it because it will rust in no time. you have to get the triple plated chrome (witch cost triple)  so you can rest easy and not worry so much about your chrome.
> 
> I have my undercarrage chrome from the late 90's that was triple plated, and it holds it own to this day. And I had some chome done down south, and it looks no were near the chrome form the late 90's. And more so, if Im not on top of it (A Slave) its starts rusting. I knew better BUT, I thought since I was on a budget with the car, I thought about paying less and SHOT MYSELF IN THE FOOT!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: U GOT DAT RITE!! DA CHROME THESE DAYZ SUCK NOW!! LOL!! :yessad:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

lift the car up and set some safety stands 

spray degreaser then rinse 

then spray diluted wheel acid about half and half rinse well

dry with air pressure 


Takes about twenty minutes

If your ride is sitting for a little while Wd 40 the shit out of it

to get the wd40 off use a citrus degreaser then repeat steps above 

main thing is NO SCRUBBING, no polishing, 

you wanna clean it gently if scrubbing is neccasary use a loose bristle paintbrush but no pressure you shouldnt break a sweat if done right 

Last step finish up with a tall glass of ice tea or a corona


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)

Just remember you get what you pay for. I had my chrome for 4 years with no rust, no yellow, no fading, no chips on chrome. spent over 5g's with lifetime warranty. I might of over spent but my chrome still shines like brand new. Also, i don't drive mine everyday. (Only a weekend Cruiser.)


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

I love having it and seeing it on other cars too....Its alot of work but i dont give a shit its worth the trade off.....


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Apr 21 2011, 04:04 PM~20391266
> *I love having it and seeing it on other cars too....Its alot of work but i dont give a shit its worth the trade off.....
> *



:yessad:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

:werd:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by pesco 64_@Mar 5 2011, 03:21 AM~20020491
> *These questions are for the car owners with chrome undercarriage:
> What are your views on chrome undercarriage? Is it all what it is made out to be? I ask because it seems like chrome undercarriage, no matter what, rusts and is hard to keep looking good. If one doesn't ride in the rain at all, can he still expect it? Share some of your experiences with chrome undies
> *


Driving or trailer queen? It's a bitch to keep that chrome in good condition


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Mar 11 2011, 12:22 PM~20067960
> *I would never chrome out my undercarriage again. Its a waste of money, time, and value. I will however have it powder coated black though
> *


***** STOP BEIN CHEAP. THAT'S LIKE PLAYING IN THE NBA AND SAYIN, I'M NOT GONNA WEAR NIKES NO MORE, I SWITCHED TO PRO WINGS. MAJESTICS NORTH TX MANDATORY CHROME UNDIES CHAPTER :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 08:35 AM~20395831
> ****** STOP BEIN CHEAP. THAT'S LIKE PLAYING IN THE NBA AND SAYIN, I'M NOT GONNA WEAR NIKES NO MORE, I SWITCHED TO PRO WINGS. MAJESTICS NORTH TX MANDATORY CHROME UNDIES CHAPTER :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 09:35 AM~20395831
> ****** STOP BEIN CHEAP. THAT'S LIKE PLAYING IN THE NBA AND SAYIN, I'M NOT GONNA WEAR NIKES NO MORE, I SWITCHED TO PRO WINGS. MAJESTICS NORTH TX MANDATORY CHROME UNDIES CHAPTER :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *



Always stirring up chit. Get back in your other 10 threads


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 22 2011, 11:55 PM~20400595
> *Always stirring up chit.  Get back in your other 10 threads
> *


 :0 :inout:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 11:58 PM~20400617
> *:0  :inout:
> *



meanwhile back at the ranch..


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

I live in the worst area Nebraska  Ive had 2 chrome under carriages , I would drive those every day not winter months all I would do was lift the car to its highest lock up power wash it with acid and dry off with sham, never had a issue besides spring pocket


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 9 2011, 09:44 AM~20049717
> *Ive never had chrome undercarriage myself but Ive always told myself the day I chrome out the undercarriage is the day I have a Lift in my garage cuz Im to old to be laying on the ground under the car just to clean every weekend If I had a setup like this then I would go Chrome Crazy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

I definitely agree with you get what you pay for. I paid a grip for my chrome but half way through my build I towed my car home in the rain and let it sit for three years. Took some instant detail to it and it shined up nicely. Drive it in the rain often with no problems.


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 08:35 AM~20395831
> ****** STOP BEIN CHEAP. THAT'S LIKE PLAYING IN THE NBA AND SAYIN, I'M NOT GONNA WEAR NIKES NO MORE, I SWITCHED TO PRO WINGS. MAJESTICS NORTH TX MANDATORY CHROME UNDIES CHAPTER :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


skim you doin it big bro. we tryin to get to your level


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 08:35 AM~20395831
> ****** STOP BEIN CHEAP. THAT'S LIKE PLAYING IN THE NBA AND SAYIN, I'M NOT GONNA WEAR NIKES NO MORE, I SWITCHED TO PRO WINGS. MAJESTICS NORTH TX MANDATORY CHROME UNDIES CHAPTER :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


knee slapper,right there :biggrin: I had those as a kid :biggrin: Thought they made me run faster :happysad: fyiI was five years old..........................


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

I got chrome undies on my lac, haven't had any problems with it so far. As long as you take care of your shit it's all good, granted it's a cruiser so I don't drive it everyday and it's stored for the winter. I actually don't mind taking the time to clean it


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Buying that $1500 for full undercarraige special is asking for trouble. Garbage. Find a good shop and get it piece by piece if you need to. I know Mr Impala's chrome he's getting done is REAL nice, and pretty reasonable. I think I saw in his topic he quoted someone $150 for some Impala uppers? So get your lowers done one month, uppers in a couple more months, tie rods and sleeves next, sway bar. Even if it takes you a year, at least it'll last. If good chrome is so easy to rust why do you see old trucks and cars with nice bumpers still?


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 30 2011, 11:16 AM~20453743
> *Buying that $1500 for full undercarraige special is asking for trouble.  Garbage.  Find a good shop and get it piece by piece if you need to.  I know Mr Impala's chrome he's getting done is REAL nice, and pretty reasonable.  I think I saw in his topic he quoted someone $150 for some Impala uppers?  So get your lowers done one month, uppers in a couple more months, tie rods and sleeves next, sway bar.  Even if it takes you a year, at least it'll last.  If good chrome is so easy to rust why do you see old trucks and cars with nice bumpers still?
> *


  thats how i do it little by little


----------

